
Raspberry Pi’s PIXEL Linux desktop now available for x86 PCs - antouank
http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2016/12/raspberry-pi-pixel-pc-download-details/
======
mark_l_watson
A customer in Singapore gave me a Raspberry Pi as a parting gift when I left
for home, and I enjoy it immensely, including the Pixel desktop: minimal but
all the functionality to run programs and work.

Off topic, but I wish the Raspberry Pi would be widely used in schools here in
the USA. Having programming languages, Wolfram, etc. already installed and the
neat gadget aspect of the Pi might encourage more kids to experiment with
computers and not just play games. At least that would be my hope.

~~~
dyukqu
This x86 version of PIXEL doesn't include Wolfram Mathematica and Minecraft,
btw.

 _You’ll find all the applications you’re used to, with the exception of
Minecraft and Wolfram Mathematica (we don’t have a licence to put those on any
machine that’s not a Raspberry Pi)._ [0]

[0][https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/pixel-pc-
mac/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/pixel-pc-mac/)

------
hd4
Is there a reason they went with LXDE instead of LXQt?

